
Show HN: A.I platform showing you what Elon Musk, Bill Gates and others read - WhatTheyRead
http://www.whattheyread.xyz
======
sotojuan
Awesome idea but a) would like to see it/try witbout signing up and b) try to
find other people to follow because Musk, Gates, like HN, tend to read the
same dry business/"self help" books. I'd like some novels/biography/etc books
to read!

~~~
WhatTheyRead
Appreciate it! If you send me your email address/sign up I'd be happy to show
you version one. Richard Branson's reading list, to your point, is far wider
reaching than your typical self-help tech business book. He reads the type of
fiction you probably know from when you grew up, mixed with articles from The
New Yorker, Economist and other premium sources. What I'm trying to show is
that these people have got to where they are because of their broad interests
beyond the dry business books you described.

